# Any info on Finnex Planted+ 24/7 V2?



## blue tom (Apr 2, 2018)

I was thinking of getting a new light the past few months, but then I feel like the 30" model went out of stock for a bit (at least on Amazon), so I delayed my purchase. Today I noticed on the Finnex site that they have a product page announcement of a "Planted+ 24/7 v.2" with a few minor (but nevertheless desirable) updates.

https://www.finnex.net/index.php/plantedautomated/

I can't find any other info on this; for all I know, that page has been up for years with no changes to the product. Anyone have any insight into this v2 product and a GTM time frame? Probably I should just pick up the current 24/7 CC version on black friday somewhere to ease my impulsiveness...


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Last time I was on their web site was a couple weeks ago and didn't notice anything about this. Looks like they're directly competing with Fluval given the design changes. Me likey!


----------



## blue tom (Apr 2, 2018)

Ah, it does look like a new development indeed, as the "Coming soon" bit on the hero image is now gone. And they have the individual product pages available as well now:
https://www.finnex.net/index.php/pr...m-led-fixture/planted-24-7-automated-led.html

I guess I was just lucky to happen upon that page as they were rolling out the changes. It seems like it's ready to launch in production, so I wonder when we can expect to see this update in stores. Any Finnex retailers have any more details about this?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

blue tom said:


> Ah, it does look like a new development indeed, as the "Coming soon" bit on the hero image is now gone. And they have the individual product pages available as well now:
> 
> https://www.finnex.net/index.php/pr...m-led-fixture/planted-24-7-automated-led.html
> 
> ...




I wonder if they’ve made the light stronger for higher PAR/PUR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fly2High (Dec 21, 2017)

Unless they made either hourly timeslots or the ability to program any time, Not sure it really will be better. I have the 20" Planted 24/7+ CC and it is very nice. Its only drawback was the inability to program durations other than the predefined 3 hour increments. I would rather like to have hourly control and the ability for 15min - 1 hour ramps. Since the Finnex doesn't have ramps, per se, it can only define the desired colors at each 3 hour time interval. Personally, I like it better than the Fluval's Planted 3.0 2 color selection slots with two ramps. I love also how it smoothly transitions between two adjacent color selections. Ramps are nothing more than setting one ramp to say all off and another to some degree of on. The light beautifully transitions between the two. Fluval's is rather steppy.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Love these lights but my plants simply don't grow in these 24/7 modes. Really wish they did.

Love the new features. May try one on my 20 gallon. My 125 never does a thing with these unfortunately. I've got 2 36" cc just sitting in the closet right now. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> Love these lights but my plants simply don't grow in these 24/7 modes. Really wish they did.
> 
> Love the new features. May try one on my 20 gallon. My 125 never does a thing with these unfortunately. I've got 2 36" cc just sitting in the closet right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Did you try running them in a mode where full blast lasts longer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

varanidguy said:


> Did you try running them in a mode where full blast lasts longer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. No idea what the issue was. Added a 72" beamswork 0.5w led and everything has taken off 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> Yep. No idea what the issue was. Added a 72" beamswork 0.5w led and everything has taken off
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's definitely weird. How does the Beamswork do with bringing out reds and other colors in your plants?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've only got low tech greens lol. It does awesome though 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a 24/7 and lately have been running it 100% when I'm away at work and then on 24/7 mode when I get home until bedtime. Off from 11PM-6AM via a timer. Really wish it was more controllable instead of manually switching every day. The 100% output has helped my plant growth and algae has been minimal so far with regular weekly water changes and keeping ferts in order.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Kayak83 said:


> I have a 24/7 and lately have been running it 100% when I'm away at work and then on 24/7 mode when I get home until bedtime. Off from 11PM-6AM via a timer. Really wish it was more controllable instead of manually switching every day. The 100% output has helped my plant growth and algae has been minimal so far with regular weekly water changes and keeping ferts in order.




Maybe they’re going to make the V2 more granular with its controls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm a little confused why they released the CC version and now this?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Kayak83 said:


> I'm a little confused why they released the CC version and now this?




It looks like it’s supposed to be more of a Fluval 3.0 competitor. They’ve made some upgrades for durability and a “sleeker” design. My concern is it doesn’t look like it has the 660nm red diodes anymore...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crisp330 (Dec 1, 2011)

I stumbled across this myself earlier this week as I'm currently looking to purchase lighting for my new 125g. I emailed Finnex and was told they were receiving them Tuesday and their dealers should start receiving them by Friday (11/16) or Monday (11/19). 

I believe the light is the same as the original 24/7 but with CC features built in, a new housing/remote sensor (which looks great IMO - much improved over the CC), and apparently some slight hardware (moisture resistant coatings listed on the site) and certification updates. So, unfortunately I translate that as not expecting any new or improved PAR data, nor improved features over what the CC currently does. Being based on the original 24/7 I'm not even sure if this has the 660nm reds or not, as I don't think the original did but the SE and CC do... so not sure about that one. Its not mentioned anywhere on the v2 page.

I LOVE the 24/7 cycle of the Finnex lights (work from home and always around the tank, so can always enjoy it in 24/7 mode), but agree the customization while quite nice, just still isn't quite there with the remote programming and 3 hour time slots. 

I'm really torn right now between doing 2x 36" Finnex 24/7 v2 and 2x 36" Fluval 3.0s (for mid-day boost on top of 24/7 mode) on my 125g or just calling it a day and getting 3x AI Prime HD FW lights, which have amazing customization and scheduling potential. I think I could create my own 24/7 mode using those with limitless customization... AND I think would have 30%+ or so more PAR available than all 4 lights previously listed. The 3 AIs would still be a fair bit more than all 4 other lights (assuming the 24/7v2 is priced similarly to the current CCs). UGH, decisions decisions. (Sorry didn't mean to derail this thread - I think I'm going to have to make a new one regarding that)


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

crisp330 said:


> I stumbled across this myself earlier this week as I'm currently looking to purchase lighting for my new 125g. I emailed Finnex and was told they were receiving them Tuesday and their dealers should start receiving them by Friday (11/16) or Monday (11/19).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love my CC and Fugeray PP combo on my 40 breeder. FWIW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marks_01 (Jan 4, 2017)

I love my original 24/7 Planted+. I've had it plus a fluorescent tube for 2 years now and was thinking of replacing the tube with a second 24/7. This is on a heavily planted 65g.
@crisp330: I'm thinking two 24/7s on a 125g would be mostly low light, especially down at the substrate level. Not sure what you're looking for, but just FYI... one guy's opinion.
@Aparker2005: how much $ would you want for one of those CCs?  I'm looking for a new light and I don't care if it's the original 24/7, the CC, the SE or the v2... although I'm looking for something cheaper than brand new.


----------

